# Favorite Egg Recipe



## doug (Jun 19, 2012)

What is your favorite egg based recipe?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a tough one doug. 

I have yet to have an egg I don't like. 

I prefer soft boiled, but a frittata is always nice.


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

My kids 

But then again, I just helped 

But seriously

Pickled eggs
Hard Boiled eggs
scrambled eggs
Ukranian egg cheese
any thing with eggs in it


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I made scrambled eggs with fruit this Summer. 4eggs scrambled with blueberries, blackberries, Strawberries, cream cheese added in to the scramble. Served with powdered sugar on top. It was pretty good. Not your typical green pepper, bacon and onion.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

*Eggs, spinach, olives, and carrots*

Healthy Halloween treat or anyday really Enjoy


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

So cute. Are they bay leaves?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oops I see spinach. Sorry.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

You could use red peppers to make a chicken....


----------

